# Video I made clowning around about ENFP's



## NateBoiWhite (Sep 6, 2010)

Was bored at home last night and wanted to do something creative vs watch tv or kill time on internet. I made a ENFP video years back so guess this is part 2. Just overexageratingly clowning around, hope it sparks a giggle if nothing less. :tongue:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL, this is hilarious! Thank you for sharing


----------



## NateBoiWhite (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad you liked it, And thank much!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

You are most welcome, my friend. Life's no fun if we can't laugh at ourselves, hey?


----------

